# Very sad but true story...turkey hunt



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

This didn't happen to me, but happened to a friend of mine in Idaho...
My friend and his Dad got permission to hunt turkeys on his uncles private land for the first time. He told me how he had toms coming in and he heard them gobbling excitedly as he would chirp them in...then the lamest thing happened, 2 younger lads who were doing the turkey hunt tried to ambush the turkeys they were hunting...AMBUSH(sounds kinda like they are at war)...they weren't using calls they were running around with their shotguns trying to sneak up on the turkeys they could hear and trying to jump em...
After the first screw up due to these kids, they watched them go down hill towards another area...and naturally my friend and his dad went up hill away from the inexperienced hunters so they could get another shot...they got to some trees and started to call...immediately they heard a response...gobbling toms coming in! My friend continued to lure em in with the calls and then the gobbles went dead...he chirped and no gobbles...After standing up and looking around...guess who was back...those 2 boys, and they were at it again, trying to "AMBUSH" the turkeys they could hear gobbling...
What makes this story sad isn't just how inexperienced these hunters were and the fact they were screwing up the hunt for others is that they also were on private land...land they didn't have permission to hunt.
It'd be nice if everyone could teach their kids to respect other hunters as well as private land owners land...its just sad to see how a hunt can be destroyed by some people.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Was this in Franklin county? Why didn't your friend run them little punks off the first time?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

sounds like the general turkey hunt here in utah!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

not sure what county it was in, I myself am here in utah, and barely know much of Idaho.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sadly that's just the way it is opening weekend. I was 1200 miles north of here in a very remote area and got boogered by other hunters three separate times in two days. It wouldn't have been so bad but these guys were trespassing on the land I had permission to hunt. Their excuse was, "its not posted" My reply was, "yes you're right this land is not posted, but it is fenced, cultivated, and my rig is parked at the front gate where you HAD to have seen it! AND, you knew I was up here but you still came in to try to head the birds off before they got to me, petunia!! If I'd had cell phone service I would have turned them in. The next morning the same guys were set up right on the fence line with six decoys. Then they proceeded to unleash a two hour symphony of LOUD box call hen talk that was just laughable. Amateur hour to say the least... We moved on to other places and ended up getting our birds but it was defiantly frustrating to deal with those idiots. That's the price you pay wen you go opening day...


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Then they proceeded to unleash a two hour symphony of LOUD box call hen talk that was just laughable. Amateur hour to say the least... We moved on to other places and ended up getting our birds but it was defiantly frustrating to deal with those idiots. That's the price you pay wen you go opening day...


Ok....I understand that you were irritated that these guys messed up your hunt, and I understand that they were wrong in trespassing and being where they were. But, I don't understand why so many hunters--not just you or turkey hunters--get ticked off when people are not schooled in the fine arts of calling in animals. Aren't all of us "amateurs" at some point? Personally, I am new to turkey hunting and I am pretty dang sure that my attempts at calling in a tom are also pretty "laughable"...but, how else do you learn how to do it other than through experience?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

wyoming2utah said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Then they proceeded to unleash a two hour symphony of LOUD box call hen talk that was just laughable. Amateur hour to say the least... We moved on to other places and ended up getting our birds but it was defiantly frustrating to deal with those idiots. That's the price you pay wen you go opening day...
> ...


practice driving in your car on your way to work. drive the wife, girlfriend or BOTH crazy by doing it in the house. practuce in your garage. sit infront of a turkey hunting show or movie and call at the tv...... its just like shooting your bow or rifle before a hunt. you need to practice before its go time otherwise you wont know what the heck you are doing! ...yet every year theres always that one guy who leaves the important stuff to do right before the hunt or during opening day. the things that piss me off the most besides the littering factor, is finding the call wrapper/box to a turkey call OR elk call OR duck call in the woods or marsh...... :evil:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok....but all that practice at home and away from the actual action is no substitute for the real thing. I can sit at home and practice on a box call or with a diaphragm and still have no idea how good it actually sounds...It also doesn't help me know when or how to use the call in the field.

Littering is definitely wrong...but I find nothing wrong with a beginner or newbie learning the tricks of the trade on the fly. I liken it to fly fishing....when someone asks me to help them learn how to fly fish, I always tell them to buy a fly rod and go out on the river or lake and learn how to use it. Fly casting in the back yard won't necessarily help someone catch fish.

Yeah...those beginners are sometimes a nuisance and they will often spoil a good day, but why not go help them out and give them some good advice?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

you can tell if you sound like crap just listening to yourself. go up to the canyon before the hunts start and go call at the turkeys. if they run the other way, change it up. if they like what they hear you will know it. just spend time listening to them WITHOUT calling at them. then try to recreate those sounds later. have someone that knows what a turkey sounds like, go 100 yards away from you and have them listen to how you sound.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wy2Ut I get that all of us are newbies at some point and most of us are not "expert" turkey callers. I don't mind when someone calls too much and screws up their own hunt, After all, that's how we learn right... But, when their diarrhea calling makes the turkeys I'm hunting go the other way and avoid the area all together I get a little chapped. Especially when these jackasses KNEW we were hunting the same birds. They made NO attempt to give us our space. They had NO intentions of playing by the rules or exorcising ethical hunting practices, and it totally "F"ed up our hunt and ruined that whole area. The turkeys flat left the country to never be seen or heard from again.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sooner or later one of those jacktards that try to ambush birds is either gonna accidently shot someone or get shot while attemping it. I especially like those dumb**es that crawl with a turkey decoy on thier back. nothing like jiggling a bright red head around to temp fate.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

i would have had them arrested!


----------

